# Need suggestions for CPC-A



## TjH111964 (May 30, 2012)

Now that I've taken and passed the exam, I'm looking for employment.  In the meantime, what does a coder do to keep fresh on their coding skills? Are there any practice tests for coding op reports,medical charts, etc. besides what's in the study guide at the end of each chapter? 

I'm looking for mentors but no one has responded back from my local chapter.    I live 30 miles south of Indianapolis, In.  

Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DawnTaddeo (May 31, 2012)

Not really a response to your question but I, too, would like the answer to this. I am very proficient in E&M coding and allergy/respiratory but every job I would like to apply for asks for multi-specialty experience. How do I learn different specialties and keep my coding on-point while I continue to job search ?

Any feedback is much appreciated.

Dawn Taddeo, LPN, CPC-A


----------



## rthames052006 (May 31, 2012)

I can't believe I missed this thread!  

AAPC does have " Code a rounds" that you can purchase at a very reasonable price ( I believe just under $10.00) these are real life scenario's and you can purchase them for differant specialties.  I hold the CEMC credential and if I find myself coming up short on CEU's I've purchased a code a round in the past, which keeps your skills fresh and also offers you CEU's!

You could also look for low cost or atleast reasonably priced  meeting and seminars within surrounding local chapters in your area, E/M University is another good resource I like to talk about , you can sign up to receive the "case of the week" and Dr. Jensen even reviews those case studies.

Or Dawn, since you mention your proficiency in E/M maybe look at those openings.  I had posted a few e/m openings in the Mechanicsburg area.

You could also purchase the webinars that AAPC has to offer and the "on demand" one's as well.  I always enjoy the webinars and the ones I've been able to attend in person have been awesome too.


----------



## TjH111964 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, Roxanne...I'm aware of Code a round but not E/M University.  I'll look into that.  I don't think webinars will work for me.  I live where only dial-up internet service is available.( too slow ) I plan on attending some local chapter meetings in Indy, as well.  I just didn't know if there was anything I could do on a daily basis to keep sharp, so I was wanting input.  Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## DawnTaddeo (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, Roxanne.

I do all of those things that you have suggested but I was also looking for something to be able to do for a few minutes everyday just to keep the skills up. Being currently out of work, I don't want to have to keep paying for materials. 

I live too far from Mechanicsburg, PA to drive there everyday.

Roxanne. you've been a great source for many of us here. I see you responding to many posters with great thoughts and ideas.

Much appreciated !

Dawn Taddeo, LPN, CPC-A


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 28, 2012)

DawnTaddeo said:


> Thanks, Roxanne.
> 
> I do all of those things that you have suggested but I was also looking for something to be able to do for a few minutes everyday just to keep the skills up. Being currently out of work, I don't want to have to keep paying for materials.
> 
> ...



You're more than welcome Dawn!  I enjoy this and it makes me feel good to know that there are people like yourself and the other poster above you that get something out of the jumble I say ( LOL ).  

I"m trying to think of some other sources or websites you could utilize on a daily basis to keep your skills up.  How bout you email me at the below email address and I'll do some research this weekend, it's like I know there are other sites you can use that have some practice stuff but I just can't think of them off the top of my head right now.

By the way, where are you located?  Maybe I can post some jobs in that area or atleast the surrounding area...


----------

